# Raising and Running LGD's in a Pack Environment



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

> http://www.livestockguardiandogs.com/index.php


For those that would like to know.....


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Goatress that is some good stuff.


----------



## Lannie (Jan 11, 2004)

Goatress said:


> For those that would like to know.....


Is that your forum? I only have a pack of two, but I'll join and help you get it off the ground. It looks like it's new? Summer is kind of busy for me, but I'll try to visit it as often as I can. :goodjob:

~Lannie


----------



## Lannie (Jan 11, 2004)

Well, I tried... Maybe my speakers aren't very good, but I can't understand the audio of what I'm supposed to enter in the security code section (too fast, too many different voices, and it was muffled) and it kicked me out. Oh, well. :stars:

~Lannie


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Lannie no its my friends' forum. Is there a reason why you are listening to the audio and not writing down what you see (the capshaw)? I don't remember how I enrolled. You don't have to use the audio. It should let you. Please join us. Glad you are interested...

www.livestockguardiandogs.com


----------



## Lannie (Jan 11, 2004)

Yeah, I typed in the "code word" that came up when I clicked that one screen and the commercial thing played, then it said type in what you hear, but I couldn't follow it, so I hit submit and it said I hadn't filled in the code. I tried twice and it wouldn't approve me, so I gave up. I did see a note that said if I was visually impaired to contact the forum administrator, and maybe if I can figure out how to do that, I can explain that I'm _hearing_ impaired! LOL!

Meanwhile, I have a pressing question, but I'll start a new thread for that.

~Lannie


----------



## Lannie (Jan 11, 2004)

Oh, geez... it was operator error. I was clicking a button I didn't have to click, which was prompting the audio thing. I just tried again and I got registered. Sometimes my brain cells don't fire in the correct order... 

~Lannie


----------

